# When does Hunting season end?



## ShowJumperBeckii (31 October 2010)

Hello just wondered when it ended as i wouldt mind trying it out but only 6 weeks ago broke a coller bone so its probally not the best time to go at the moment but how long til it ends?  
thanks


----------



## combat_claire (31 October 2010)

Even allowing for more weeks to mend (not sure how long for such a bone) and physiotherapy you should still be able to get a day hunting in before they close. 

Generally speaking most lowland packs will finish anywhere between mid-march and early April as lambing will be starting. 'Oop Norf and in the West Country where lambing is much later then they carry on for much of April and in some cases close nearer the 1st May.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (31 October 2010)

ah thanks but is it true nearer the end they start to put the fences up ect as the horses are alot fitter? x


----------



## EAST KENT (31 October 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			ah thanks but is it true nearer the end they start to put the fences up ect as the horses are alot fitter? x
		
Click to expand...

The fences are there to keep livestock in,not for our entertainment.


----------



## Simsar (31 October 2010)

Wtf!  Pml


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (31 October 2010)

sorry i mean someone told me nearer the end they add bigger jumps?


----------



## Munchkin (31 October 2010)

Perhaps they went mock hunting round a XC course.


----------



## JenHunt (31 October 2010)

combat_claire said:



			Even allowing for more weeks to mend (not sure how long for such a bone) and physiotherapy you should still be able to get a day hunting in before they close. 

Generally speaking most lowland packs will finish anywhere between mid-march and early April as lambing will be starting. 'Oop Norf and in the West Country where lambing is much later then they carry on for much of April and in some cases close nearer the 1st May.
		
Click to expand...

ditto CC - up here in the Bilsdale, we are just about the last pack to finish, and it's usually the last weekend of March, though this year we're finishing early for one reason or another.


----------



## natalia (31 October 2010)

6 weeks!? You should be hunting fit by now! Get on your horse and get on with it!


----------



## muddy boots (31 October 2010)

As others say - March/April. Jumps no bigger at the end than start. I would suggest you have a go at Autumn Hunting next season (first) if your horse has had lameness issues too.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 November 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			sorry i mean someone told me nearer the end they add bigger jumps?
		
Click to expand...

i thought you were giving dressage a bash-you dont seem to have much clue on anything, you need to get some proper info. on hunting rather than listen to twaddle.


----------



## Simsar (1 November 2010)

Munchkin said:



			Perhaps they went mock hunting round a XC course.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## Kenzo (1 November 2010)

If you wanted to have a go at hunting, then yes you'll have enough time for both you and your horse to get back to fitness before the season finishes like someone said different packs will finish a bit later than others.

With regards to jumping, most packs will have a non jumping group, so should you not wish to jump, for what ever reason (perhaps if it's her first time out, she may be a bit too excited and fast on the approach, it may be more sensible to opt not to jump) so usually there is this option.

Also certain meets may suit you and your horse better should you have any concerns, you also have to think about the ground conditions and the type of ground you'll be on along with the weather conditions, all this can be talked through with the hunt secretary as you will need to arrange with them prior to the meet to let them know you'd wish to joing them as opposed to just turning as you have to remember you are a 'visitor'.  

You could also request (usually they have some sort of booklet/hand out or new letter where it will go over Hunting Etiquette, this is very important, so you'd have some reading up to do before you go and you'll appreciate exactly how important it is that you know all of the info, it's not about just turning up and galloping around fields.

Also some of the more experienced members of the field may (hopefully) take you under their wing a little, introduce you and keep you right and safe as well as teach you what it all about.


----------



## Kenzo (1 November 2010)

Sorry another point I didn't mention, insurance, double check with your insurance company that you are covered for hunting.


----------



## Eagle_day (1 November 2010)

It has been said that you don't finish the hunting season, it finishes you!


----------

